

Free browser-based PHP IDE - tsestrich
http://www.smashingapps.com/2009/09/01/now-use-phpanywhere-to-code-directly-from-your-browser.html

======
profquail
This looks like a really cool app, but I'd rather see it released as something
you could install on your own server, like phpMyAdmin. It looks like it runs
from their website and accesses yours via FTP, which I'm not really that
comfortable with.

~~~
skolor
This is precisely how I feel. I would not be willing to FTP through someone
else's site, no matter how convenient it was to use. On the other hand, I
would be willing to pay a reasonable licensing fee (say, $20-30 a year, w/
updates, or $30-50 as a one time fee) and host it on my own servers.

As awesome as this is, I can't imagine the target audience (people who do web
programming) be willing to put their credentials for their own sites into
another site. I know I don't even trust my credentials for my web server on my
own local machine.

------
aaroniba
We thought seriously about turning AppJet into this, before we decided
EtherPad was a better business. We even built version 1 of a virtualized php-
hosting backend. In the end, we just couldn't get our hearts into it because
we liked programming in JavaScript so much better than PHP.

~~~
kingsley_20
I seriously hearted appjet. And amen for javascript over PHP. Now, about
releasing appjet as OSS? Maybe on AppEngine? :)

------
RyanMcGreal
Neat concept, though as other commenters have pointed out there are some
security issues.

On the plus side, I can't imagine it being that hard to add syntax
highlighting for additional languages.

------
jacquesm
it looks like <http://phpanywhere.net/> is down right now.

~~~
jv2222
It's down for me too I think HN effect may have knocked it over.

~~~
shaunxcode
It was on the front page of digg as well - and when I clicked the link from
there an hour or so before the story was on here it was having trouble loading
all the images etc. so I am sure hitting hn was just the cherry on top of
their server meltdown.

~~~
jacquesm
What is the relative effect of being posted on the front page of digg vs being
posted on HN ?

